# Anyone tried this on they decals



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Spring in the air, got the gear out and am in the middle of the annual wash and polish of the van. The large hymer decals, although holding on well, are looking very tired colour wise. Wife has suggested that we mask them and spray them with this.

http://www.vinyldye.co.uk/All-Vinyl-Dye-Color-Sprays

What do you think? Has anyone done it? There are vinyl aren't they?

Dick


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Rust-Oleum RRCAL Wipe New Multi-Surface Formula ReCOLOR Kit, 2 oz, Clear

This is available via Amazon.com....obviously from USA. I used a similar wipe-on product from USA and it worked amazingly well. It needs another coat, but the colour came up to original. The price was similar to the RRCAL. 

It was called something like URestore.....but unfortunately I can't find the name. 

I decided that a spray would be too much work as you would have to mask off etc!

Sundial


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Faded decals*

Found it.....maybe too late for you, but some one might find the info useful

EASY-RESTORE.COM

If your stripes return to their original colour when a licked finger is applied, then this product will work. It cuts through the oxidisation. If it stays the same colour when you wet it, the product will not help.

Sundial


----------



## Mossup (Jun 30, 2016)

If the 'wet finger' trick works a simple silicone based product may prove effective too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks to be similar to this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/3209...rlsatarget=pla-181484325426&adtype=pla&crdt=0

link to the other stuff site.
https://www.easy-restore.com/about.html

I wonder what you can use on the gel type stickers they used back in 02, nothing I tried made them glossy again, a wipe with Olive Oil did make them look better for a while, oily rag resto


----------

